Ask HN: Pros and Cons of standing and coding - coolvoltage
======
hanniabu
I have no problem being on my feet all day, but I do have a problem when
having to stand in the same spot, which is usually the case when working on a
computer. It causes my arches and back to give me problems after about 45 min
and it gets difficult to concentrate. One alternative is to use a treadmill
add akulbe suggests, but as he also suggests it can be hard to concentrate on
that as well. The other option is to get a high workstation that you can stand
at and also get a stool so you can switch back and forth as you please. One
downside of this is the lack of lumbar support so you have something to rest
on as your posture lets up instead of starting to round your back and hunch
forward.

Something else to consider if you're looking into this for health reasons is
that standing isn't necessarily any better. Studies have shown that it doesn't
matter if you're sitting or standing because in both cases you're not moving.
However, I believe standing, at least part time is still better because in
reality you're not standing still, but rather moving around a bit, doing small
side steps and stuff. When standing you're using more of your core and lower
muscles too. Standing up also allows you to walk away and come back easier so
you're more likely to not stay there for long periods without taking breaks as
you would in a chair. Not that it's not easy to get up from a chair or
anything, but it's probably more of a mental thing. Idk,that's what I've heard
from several people and have experienced myself anyways.

------
akulbe
I'm not sure about just standing, but I know that so far... It's been a
challenge to train myself to work on a treadmill desk.

Sometimes it's hard to keep a high degree of focus while walking.

------
afarrell
I focus and think better when standing sometimes. Maybe the same is true for
you?

~~~
keth
I have noticed that I think better directly after the switch from sitting to
standing, or vice versa. If I sit or stand too long it get's worse.

